# Who have pintaloosas?Share photos.



## MBhorses (Dec 14, 2007)

I notice folks where ask about homozygous pinto horses bred to appys.We have a nice appy stud coming this month. We are going to bred him to the solids mares. We have taught about breeding him to a few pintos. Do pintaloosas sell, breed and etc well?We know that conformation is the first and most important thing.I think the pintaloosas have their own neat markings. I wonder if the pintaloosas throw alot more color foals then pintos and appys?Share your good and bad comments about pintaloosa?Please let us know why or why not?Also let us know what color and patterns the parents of your pintaloosa are?

thanks


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Dec 14, 2007)

YES Pintoloosa's are a hot market if they are marked right!

I am more for 100% appy but I love how flashy pintoloosa's are, I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 14, 2007)

Most breeders I know avoid them because the appaloosa can cause a washout of the pinto color... Also PTHA will not recignize a pinto that has any appaloosa behind it so if you are interested in that registry also that puts you out of the game.

Lyn


----------



## mininik (Dec 14, 2007)

I would stick to appy to appy or pinto to pinto.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 14, 2007)

No photos




would love to see them



I do love Pintaloosa's





I am in the market for one.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Dec 14, 2007)

Appy does not always wash out pinto or other markings. Only VARNISH roaning (which is an appy type of roan but only certain appies have it) will wash out the color. Good appy genes, without the varnish roan, will work with the pinto markings and make a gorgeous pintoloosa =)

Varnish roan is easy to distinguish on 2+ year olds because it leaves a distinct "V" of the horses base color from the tip of the nose up to the forehead while most of the rest roans white. I personally stay away from Varnish though it can, and does, create some pretty marked appies.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 14, 2007)

We breed appy's to appy's and pinto to pinto's. In my area I don't think there is a market for them, most people that we know like to keep them separate and not crossed over to one another. We thought about it, but changed our mind and sticking to keeping them straight.

We have 2 loud appaloosa stallions here, one is a black leopard and the other is a buckskin leopard stallion that has blue eyes. Monte has thrown a loud black leopard 2007 filly named Diva that was a 2007 AMHR National Champion and Top Ten this year and this coming year we will be starting to use the buckskin appy for breeding in 2008.

And as far as the pinto's, we have a black loud sabino pinto stallion with blue eyes and also a Michigan bred buttermilk buckskin pinto stallion. The sabino stallion Lordy has produced a 2007 gray sabino filly named Foxy that has a bald face and ice blue eyes and the buckskin stallion named Gold, we will be using starting this spring crossing with a Michigan bred mare that has produced dilutes.

Should be interesting for foaling season in early 2008, and everyone likes something different as far as appaloosa's and pinto's, which color is just icing on the cake you might say, conformation is number one priority here at Coventry Lane.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's ours..

First is our stallion, black based near leopard overoloosa (overo is from splash and sabino), and has two blue eyes..
















And in his winter pj's:






His sire is a black based near leopard appaloosa C-Chief Proud Eagle

His dam is a sorrel/chestnut sabino 4GS Bambies Scarlet Ribbons

And then we have Hunt House Farms Chantilly Lace, silver dapple (we believe) pintaloosa mare.. Most of her foals (by pinto, solid and appy stallions) have been strickly pinto marked, her only appaloosa marked foal is a leopard filly by Fallen Ash Farm Scouts Robin Hood (a solid black)











Her sire is NFCS REVEREND STEVE, a black and white pinto

Her dam is Trios Alibi who is pintaloosa bred (sire side is pinto; sire is a son of BOND BRIGADIER and goes back to BOND SHOWBOY 2X (grandson); Trios Alibi's dam is a black appaloosa daughter of STARLIGHT CHIEF...

Lexi and her appy filly:






This colt below is sired by the above stallion and is out of a varnish snowcap appaloosa mare, so if you want to get really technical, he's Pintaloosa X Appaloosa bred.. He's been sold and will head home in the spring when paid off..











In the spring we will have 5 foals due by our stallion.. We have a bay pinto mare, a black pinto w/blue eyes, the pintaloosa mare above, a solid black/bay mare (who ironically is "pintaloosa" bred, sire is pinto, dam is appy, but mare did not get characteristics or patterning from either! not a white hair on her!) and the varnish snowcap mare in foal to him..


----------



## drk (Dec 14, 2007)

Here is my favorite Pintaloosa... Orion top and bottom

His right side











His left side


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Dec 14, 2007)

pintoloosas are my favorite they have so much of a mystery to them. I own a pintoloosa colt that is so very awsome. He has orion and bond in his bloodline. I belive his mom might be a pintoloosa but i am not positive yet. It would be nice to know if there is a way to test for the appaloosa gene. I think that you would benifit from the pintoloosas they just are so amazing.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 14, 2007)

drk said:


> Here is my favorite Pintaloosa... Orion top and bottom
> His right side
> 
> 
> ...


HE IS PRETTY. DO YOU OWN HIM?

HERE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE PINTALOOSAS OWN BY TONY GREAVES.HE LOOKS SO MUCH LIKE ORION.

http://www.littleamericaminis.com/2004foals/orionallover.htm


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 14, 2007)

This is my favorite pintaloosa:

Leopard Pintaloosa


----------



## jleonard (Dec 15, 2007)

I personaly love them and would like to see more of them, but I can understand there not being a large market if they conflict with the registries standards. Too bad. My neighbor had the most gorgeous pintaloosa pony colt, who had really unique spots on his ears. He was beautiful Unfortunatley he was a crazy little thing and she sold him. I would love to have seen him once he matured.


----------



## CJMM6 (Dec 15, 2007)

This is my pintallousa AMHR--Moss Grove--CJMM Blaze N Flicka

she looks overo, but you can see her butt is heavy frosted & she has several white spots on her neck

she has blue eyes too. Her sire is a leopard appy & her dam is a overo pinto.


----------



## drk (Dec 15, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> drk said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my favorite Pintaloosa... Orion top and bottom
> ...


Hi, No I do not own him he is from Blue Chip Miniatures.

I also love the pic in the link you posted. He is a really nicely marked pintaloosa and does look like Orion..


----------



## countrycharm (Dec 15, 2007)

this is my pintaloosa he was gelded yesterday, i hope to show him start of next year





as a baby






and now...


----------



## Willow Glen (Dec 15, 2007)

O.k I'll share any chance I get haha this is my 1st bred mini Willow glen Monarch Flye of spots his mum is a leopard appy and his dad who is from the orion bloodline is a chestnut pinto

As a foal






first clip left side






right side






and now






hope you like he has been showing really well for his 1st season and has won a couple of champions ans reaserves already but think I'll be selling him as I dont really have a need for another male horse I want a filly so I'll have to make sum desions soon but he is just such a nice boy to have around and spend time with.


----------



## Nancy (Dec 15, 2007)

Here are my 3 first is Canterbury Hustle Bustle sired by appy dam black pinto her foal this year was a palomino pinto sired by a sabino/splack stallion. I will breed her next year to my leopard appy. Hope to get a pinto/appy.






This is Canterbury Blaze Of Glory sired by an appy and out of a sorrel pinto mare.






This is Glory's pinto/appy son sired by a appy son of Bryland Farms Rain Dance


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 15, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE (X infinity) this horse!!!






His markings are PERFECT!! Just enough of both!


----------



## sdmini (Dec 15, 2007)

I have one, not really by design but last year my main sire hated one mare and rather than go through all the little tricks that one can do I said why fight it. My brother had his appy stallion here so I tried the two.


----------



## jjnov (Dec 15, 2007)

I have 1 pintaloosa due this coming spring, out of a palomino paint, and a bay appaloosa.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Dec 16, 2007)

drk said:


> Here is my favorite Pintaloosa... Orion top and bottom
> 
> His right side
> 
> ...


Diane, this guy is gorgeous! But I hate to break the bubble, even if he is bred a pintoloosa (which would still make him genetically pintoloosa), that unique marking on his thigh is not a pinto marking, that is an appaloosa "mis-mark" which is very unique! I believe it is currently under research as to how/why mis-mark's occur..maybe get in touch with Sheila Archer of the Appaloosa Project with his pictures and see if they can contribute to helping figure it out! I loooooove the "strange and unusual" and adore mis-marks! So cool to look at!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 18, 2007)

Here Tatonka, who belongs to a friend of mine from Texas who wanted me to post these pictures for her. The halter was only on because it was the first time for her two horses to be meeting and she wanted to be able to get ahold of him quick if need be.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 20, 2007)

Those spots on the above filly are not indicative of appaloosa, they are paw prints and area pinto marking... she is probably homozygous pinto as pawprints are usually associated with that.

Lyn


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 21, 2007)

That's what I was thinking too, but I thought maybe the pictures weren't showing something.... = )


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 21, 2007)

How is the filly bred? Does she for sure have appy in her pedigree?

There's 4 "types/degrees" of pintaloosa,

"type 1" shows both patterns

"type 2" shows only appaloosa

"type 3" shows only pinto

"type 4" shows neither characteristics/patterns

So if she has appy in her pedigree then she's technically "pintaloosa" bred but may not exhibit the appaloosa pattern (but could still very well carry the gene to throw color/pattern on a foal)


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 21, 2007)

It is actually a colt/stallion! = ) And of course, she just left town so I can't ask her if she knows anything about his pedigree. I know he is grade, but she wants to hardship him next year as I think he will be 5 then or maybe he will just be turning four next year and so won't be 5 until 2009??? She won't be back until "next year", scarey to say it is less then 2 weeks away! I will have to get her to look at the post to see if she can answer your questions.


----------



## Dream (Dec 21, 2007)

I find that people are always confusing heavily pawprinted pintos with pintaloosas. A lot of the horses pictured here are not what I would call pintaloosas (some nice horses though).


----------



## minie812 (Dec 21, 2007)

drk said:


> Here is my favorite Pintaloosa... Orion top and bottom
> 
> His right side
> 
> ...






... OMG he is VERY PRETTY!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 22, 2007)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> This is a beautiful Pintaloosa stallion that I purchased as a weanling and just sold, (since he's really too small for my program), within about 48 hours of posting, so whether they sell or not???? I think it's like many horses, it depends on their markings. I will say that I think the Pintaloosa's make very flashy driving horses!!
> This stallion is a beautiful blending of Pinto (Navajo X-Caliber bred on the top side), and an Appaloosa few-spot mare (Chianti etc.), on the bottom side.
> 
> He is headed for the show ring, and to be a main herd stallion for T/C Mini Family Farms.
> ...


very nice looking stud.


----------

